# C of E Questions



## palw (Jan 21, 2014)

For those who have obtained a working visa, I have two questions:
1. Part 21 of the C of E application asks for employment information. Is this current employment, or future employment in Japan?
2. I have a relative (Canadian citizen) living in Japan (5 years) - permanent resident. But he does not work in Japan. Can he provide my Letter of Guarantee for the C of E application?
Thanks!


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

Two quick guesses:

1) For a COE application, I would imagine they're more interested in where you will be working in Japan. If that's not asked elsewhere on the form then I'm fairly certain that's what they're asking you in the referenced section.

2) From what I've been told, a permanent resident can be a guarantor (the guarantor for my permanent residency was another permanent resident). It shouldn't matter whether the person is working or not. It probably does matter that they're still living in Japan. It would look better, though, if your Japan employer was your guarantor.

2A) The requirements for a guarantor for an apartment, etc. might be different because, in that case, the owner/manager is looking for someone with adequate finances to cover the apartment in case something happens. I think for Immigration it's more of a character reference than anything.


----------



## palw (Jan 21, 2014)

*C of E*

Hi larabell ... Thanks very much for the fast response! With regard to the first item, what is confusing me is that the first two pages of the Application for C of E are for the applicant to complete, and the last two pages are for the employer to complete. So, in the last two pages, Immigration will get all the information they could possibly want about my future employer. So, do they want it duplicated, or do they actually what to know where I work now? I wish I could speak Japanese - then I'd just call the Regional Immigration Bureau in Nagoya! 

For item 2, I think you're right on the mark. I've read elsewhere that the Letter of Guarantee is more a character reference, and it promises that the guarantor will make sure I behave myself in Japan! Makes sense, because, financially, Immigration knows I'll have gainful employment while in Japan.

ありがとうございます！


----------

